# World Peace is closer than you think, my friends



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)

one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder. 

how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.

but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)

dialogue, my friends, cannot take place only between diplomats at the UN. it should be taking place between folks throughout the world at the grassroots level


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> 
> how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.
> 
> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


You go ahead and believe that, but when you hear Allah Ooh Akbar, so much for world peace...Sorry but there already was a man in the Ms Universe pageant and he lost too.  World peace will not happen as long as there are liberal/Socialists, and Muslims....


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


Jesus is supposed to have lots of things but none of them prevented the slaughter of the crusades or the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 23, 2018)

Humans are an aggressive species. Didn't you see 2001 Space Odyssey? As soon as the one monkey dude figured out he could bash some head with an animal leg bone, it was on.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> ...


The Muslims causing the problems are extremely conservative. Liberalism and socialism are the final solution. Intelligence and journalism and law enforcement... And no socialism is not communism, super dupers. It's every modern country except us.,with the worst inquality and upward Mobility of any modern country. Thanks GOP and silly dupes of the greedy idiot rich.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Humans are an aggressive species. Didn't you see 2001 Space Odyssey? As soon as the one monkey dude figured out he could bash some head with an animal leg bone, it was on.


That's why we have this thing called civilization. Law enforcement journalism and not stupid GOP propaganda LOL.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Humans are an aggressive species. Didn't you see 2001 Space Odyssey? As soon as the one monkey dude figured out he could bash some head with an animal leg bone, it was on.
> ...


Oh wow so the only thing keeping us from total anarchy is something you call "law enforcement journalism". BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 23, 2018)

We are a society based on violence and intolerance. Imperfect man does not have it in their grasp to bring about peace.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)

my friends, we should welcome young folks from all over the world from all walks of life to spend time with our kids in american classrooms, while our kids, from all income levels, do the same abroad!


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Law enforcement and journalism. As opposed to your garbage propaganda, super duper.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> my friends, we should welcome young folks from all over the world from all walks of life to spend time with our kids in american classrooms, while our kids, from all income levels, do the same abroad!


we need long vacations, every other country has at least one month vacations after a year, like every other modern country has so that our people can visit other countries before they become family people and bloody tourists LOL. And also to relieve stress. one quarter of our people have mental problems for crying out loud.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> We are a society based on violence and intolerance. Imperfect man does not have it in their grasp to bring about peace.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Socialism is Marxism, and it will always lead to tyranny.

Funny you somewhat admit that Muslims are extreme right wing, yet you criticize conservatives (centrists) who are against Islam.  It’s the radical left that welcomes barbaric Muslims into our country and communities.  All part of that Marxist multiculturalism bullshit you spew and swallow.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)

folks, in 1973, the US supported a coup against the democratically elected president of Chile Salvador Allende. the result was 20 years of authoritarian military rule and the disappearance and torture of thousands of Chileans, and the intensification of anti-Americanism.

and yet some folks in Washington continue to argue that "benevolent global hegemony" should be the goal of our foreign policy, that the should should reshape the world to its liking.

that's not how you achieve world peace, my friends!


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Of course it was the Republicans Reagan and his pal Saddam and the bushes who wrecked the Middle East and the world economy. Great job scumbag GOP and silly dupes. Everywhere outside your bubble of garbage propaganda, socialism is France Australia Canada the EU and you people are moron doops of the greedy idiot rich. Right-wingers Reagan Bushees and netinYahoo etc  have done this to us with hate and crap covert stupid confrontational ism and just pure incompetence.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The only thing that wrecked the Middle East was their barbaric ways and attacks on the USA.  Islam is a stain on humanity, a cancer that should be eradicated, or at the very least isolated and left to die off on its own.  But we can’t do that because of Marxist assholes like you.  Marxists that hate white Christian culture and capitalism so much, you applaud barbarians like Muslims who also want to see the West destroyed.  You, and all Marxists like you, are traitors to humanity.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


So you think the Iraq War was a great idea? How is that working out. Pure incompetent GOP idea --corrupt also. Muslims will end up as socialists too someday when they get rid of their dictatorships that we support and get us in trouble. And lose our americanism as we are at the moment, fake Patriot brainwashed chump.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



What do I think of it?  Look up my old posts.  I think Bush was a moron for believing he could bring democracy to those savages.  We should had bombed that country from pillar to post, and took the oil for ourselves as war reparations.  Instead Bush gave it to the Iraqis who in turn sold it to the French, Russians, and Chinese.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I am no Marxist. Idiot. Fair capitalism always Democratic with a good safety net. At the moment your party is ripping off the Non rich and making you into babbling idiots.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



So “fair capitalism” is doing trade with countries that impose huge tariffs on our exports, while we don’t put tariffs on anything?  President Trump is trying to level the playing field to give us “fair” trade, but of course the Marxist faggots and globalist pigs are claiming he is starting a “trade war”.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Sorry but there just aren't that many homicidal racists out there like you. We have to get out of the Middle East. Muslims are evolving quickly. There is nothing about the religion that makes them monsters, it's politics and dictators and church men.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


They were third world before oil was discovered in like the 40s...


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


no I'm talkin about faire capitalism with the living wage Health Care daycare paid parental leave hi, national ID card 2 end illegal work, cheap college and training good vacations good infrastructure the rich pay taxes....


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The homicidal racists are Muslims and their enablers, idiots like you.  You welcome their bigotry against Jews, women, gays, and Christians.  

“Muslims are quickly evolving”.  Got any evidence of this?  The Muslims in Europe have no intention of assimilating.  They openly mock Western culture and know all they need to do is breed while also murder non-Muslims until they become the majority, then it’s straight to genocide of non-Muslims.  Nothing has happened in recent history to reverse this pattern of 1400 years of Islam.

Their religion specifically gives them the mandate to carry out the slaughter of non-Muslims, which does make them monsters.  If you doubt that, then why don’t you go on a backpacking adventure across Islamic countries to “experience” their culture.  Just for fun wear a Yamaka or a crucifix and tell us how that goes.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


thanks for being the doofuses who invaded Iraq for no reason and gave us this mess. A tiny percentage of them are isis and they have been driven to it by having their countries destroyed 4 ridiculous GOP covert operations or whatever.... Isis is a good career choice and they are paid by Saudi Arabia, who the GOP support.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


All thanks to tariffs that protect their industries and keep them employed.  Also all thanks to our military protecting them so they don’t have to spend much of their GDP on military.
Libs protest any kind of voter ID.
Cheap college would be nice but the Marxists have ruined our education system.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



ISIS was created by your beloved Hussein who declared Assad should be removed, even though he never attacked us.  Also his fuck ups in Libya and he promoted the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt.  If Iraq was a fuck up, then why didn’t the Hussein pull out?  Why did he start even more wars?
Oh could it be the left are a bunch of hypocrites and globalist pigs that want war too?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Muslims are primitive at this point just like the GOP right wing, takes education and time where you to learn that you are totally fos.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


no what we need is a SSID card that would end  illegal immigration. Democrats have brought it up like in 2010 but get burned as Communists by the GOP propaganda machin and fear-mongering. Most countries spend as much as we want them to on defense. I say everyone should cut  defence.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Getting Gaddafi gone was easy, libyans hated his guts. He was a terrorist. Globalism is just the natural course of events with our modern transportation and communication. Assad is also a terrorist, too bad.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Humans are an aggressive species. Didn't you see 2001 Space Odyssey? As soon as the one monkey dude figured out he could bash some head with an animal leg bone, it was on.
> ...





francoHFW said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > my friends, we should welcome young folks from all over the world from all walks of life to spend time with our kids in american classrooms, while our kids, from all income levels, do the same abroad!
> ...





francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > We are a society based on violence and intolerance. Imperfect man does not have it in their grasp to bring about peace.
> ...





francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Speak for yourself.

See how that works asshole? I am entitled to my opinion just as you are entitled to your pathetic and duped opinion, you got anything else, hater dupe moron?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > my friends, we should welcome young folks from all over the world from all walks of life to spend time with our kids in american classrooms, while our kids, from all income levels, do the same abroad!
> ...



You sure want to tell others what they can and cannot do. Take your own damn vacations and leave others alone, who the hell do you think you are to tell others what to do? It’s the stupid ones such as you that think you know more than others, to each your own and mind your own business. 

I love my job and I’d rather work now than latter, meddling hater dupe.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> . And no socialism is not communism, super dupers. It's every modern country except us.,with the worst inquality and upward Mobility of any modern country. Thanks GOP and silly dupes of the greedy idiot rich.


  Good luck trying to convince Americans socialism isn’t communism. They’ll read that and go looking for reds under their beds. The absurdly polarised ideological arguments that the right in America dish up time and time again ignore fundamental truths about the welfare state and how it operates very efficiently in countries such as Sweden and Australia. Take for instance so called ‘socialised medicine’ which is simply a form of tax payer supported medical insurance. Millions of Australians are for instance working full time who in the US through not being able to afford medical treatment and pharmaceuticals are thrown on the scrapheap when they become so ill they’re unemployable. Simply put an appalling waste of a national resource many Republicans and their like dismiss as being ‘lazy’. They’re still stuck reading fairy stories by Ayn Rand.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You’re a fucking idiot if you think an ID card is going to stop illegals.  Dems would just GIVE them an ID card just like they do now with license plates.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Great idea, keep it all screwed up as it is today, never give the Democrats a chance 2 reform this Republican Mess. Every other modern country with this problem has an ID card and it works. You are a brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


And of course you are wrong and you are a troll basically.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > . And no socialism is not communism, super dupers. It's every modern country except us.,with the worst inquality and upward Mobility of any modern country. Thanks GOP and silly dupes of the greedy idiot rich.
> ...


Well we are halfway there after Bernie Sanders and Democratic socialism. Democrats have figured it out, ignorant brainwashed GOP voters we'll get there. It's the age of information they can't stay this ignorant and stupid forever.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I gave others my opinion, not even addressing you and I am so far into your head you had to answer me with a moronic comment, I can't help it that you are my bitch.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> 
> how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.
> 
> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"



It might take a little bit longer than you think to start, "Headin' out to Eden".







Captain Kirk hasn't even been born yet.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2018)

there has never been and never will be world peace
that would mean humans would stop being human--impossible


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2018)

Who would even want peace?

Seriously, who would even buy tickets to a movie called?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


socialists are not telling anyone what they have to do, they are just organizing things to make life happier and better, super duper of the greedy idiot rich.every other country in the world has at least one month paid vacation a year, and they all think we are nuts, and they are right at least about the Republican side. Absolute provincial ignorant idiocy that hurts our people. No living wage no healthcare no daycare etc etc cheap college and training, no ID card to protect  security from illegal workers etc etc, a giveaway to the rich and the screwing of the Non rich. You're a goddamn idiot LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Whatever you say, troll. Ever consider arguing politics? LOL


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



My life is great as it is, I am sorry you are miserable and think you need to improve your life. Just work on your life and I will work on mine, I don't need vacations every year, I also work through holidays, it works well for me, why do you feel a need to butt into my happy life? When you go to work for someone negotiate your salary and benefits on your own, I don't need know nothings such as you idiots telling me what I like, need or want.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



We were talking peace on earth, I stated my opinion and you stated yours, I never direct shit to you but you felt compelled to give an unsolicited response, so you are a little dupe troll, ever consider minding your own business and not tell me what to do troll bitch?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I am fine and happily retired stupid, unlike you American morons I know what the world is like and I know how much better our country could be and how much happier we could be. Idiot,you are so myopic and selfish you can't see past the end of your nose... Troll.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I'm not selfish, I give of myself and donate all the time, so again you prove how dumb you are. I take responsibility for my life and live it the way that best suits me, you have no idea about me or what is best for me. You are the moron that wants to meddle in others lives, I believe we are all responsible for our own happiness and I don't want to give that power to someone that has different opinions on what makes me happy. Work makes me happy, accomplishing goals and dreams are what I fulfill and I don't attempt to speak for others such as yourself. If you are miserable that is on you. Don't try to make yourself feel superior by forcing me into your myopic world, hater dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yep everything is great LOL, the fact that the GOP has wrecked the middle class and the country the last 35 years is no problem. Idiot troll. If you are all right, that is all that matters.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



what makes you think that forcing you ideas on those that are happy is better, duper idiot?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


they are also the ideas of every political party and nationality in the world except for brainwashed GOP fools like you, dumbass.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I’m down for any ID card for voting, but Dems will just give them to illegals.  Their goal is amnesty for all illegals so they can finally make whites a minority, which is their ultimate goal.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


There is no cause for a voter ID card because no illegals are voting... It is silly to think they would risk their ability to stay in the country. We need a social security ID card to end illegal workers because obviously there is a problem. A useless wall and stupid unconstitutional laws to harass illegals will not pass.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


We are 24th in happiness. And 26% of us are mentally unstable. How much better would we as a people be with Healthcare good vacations good infrastructure living wage paid parental leave a national ID card and no more illegal immigration, cheap college and training to get us out of this GOP greedy idiot Rush towards inequality and bad upward Mobility. Glad you're happy, just seems like you are myopic and stupid to me, troll.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Why are you responsible for my happiness? Why are you responsible for my wages? Your idea may sound good but I am not dependent upon you or anyone else for my happiness, that is on me. How much of taxpayer money are you going to take from hard working Americans, if tYou have no mone, vacations seem to be a waste.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> 
> how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.
> 
> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


For this, the humans also would need to decrease their numbers by 99 %, and accept to be subjugated to a hive mind, that would need to be broken by Jesus himself as per the Book of Revelations.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Dec 26, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



  "...and took the oil."

In what?  A bucket?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 26, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Just like the Democratic Party, I would give tax cuts to the non Rich and tax the rich more, go back to JFK's tax rates, 70% top tax rate to cut CEO pay and have money to invest in America and Americans for a change. 
Reaganist tax rates have done nothing but screw the nonrich and our infrastructure, and make our Rich incredibly bloated. Not to mention GOP foreign policy and economic policy... Without an imaginary GOP propaganda world, the GOP would have disbanded by now LOL.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 26, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Can't answer my question so you divert. LOL! You are a troll and nothing else.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 26, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Your question is absolute idiocy. The government has a lot to do with how your life goes, and the last 35 years the GOP giveaway to the rich and screwing the rest makes it more and more difficult for the non-rich to prosper, dumbass brainwashed functional moron troll. We are the richest country on Earth and half the population is screwed and our infrastructure is a joke. Great job dumbass myopic moron.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 26, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Great diversion troll!


----------



## Chiara (Feb 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> 
> how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.
> 
> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


Maybe one day war will be banned forever and all international conflicts will be resolved without using violence but I don't think all this is gonna happen soon...
As a species we're not very peaceful....war has always been our companion since the beginning of time


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> one day, very soon, human beings on this planet will live in a world where international conflicts will be resolved peacefully, not by mass murder.
> 
> how tragic it is that today, while hundreds of millions of folks live in abysmal poverty, the arms merchants of the world grow increasingly rich as governments spend trillions of dollars on weapons destruction.
> 
> but we must never lose our vision of a world in which as Jesus said: "they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore"


Your next Phrump jubilation thread won´t be helpful in this matter.


----------

